# [APP] Root Check by JRummy Apps



## JRummy16 (Jun 6, 2011)

My first attempt at a material design-like app. Go check it out and let me know your thoughts. I plan on re-writing all my apps and only supporting Android 3.0+.



*Description from the Play Store:*

Got root? This app will let you know if your device has root (superuser) access. 100% free! No ads, no upgrades, just pure Android love.

This is a great tool for anyone who is interested in rooting an Android device. It provides a helpful root guide, root terminology, frequently asked questions, and everything you need to get you started. This app will not root your device, but it will give you expert knowledge and point you in the right direction.

So you have root access... what next? This app provides the most popular root apps on Google Play. Find the best root apps and see your currently installed apps that can provide root functionality.
With a material L like design, Root Check is one sexy beast of an app. It is optimized for both phones and tablets. It is the smartest and fastest "root checker" available. Don't waste your time on outdated apps. This is the real deal; developed by one of the top rated "root" developers on Google Play.


----------

